# LED's



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm toying with the idea of changing out all of the bulb lights in my 68 GTO convertible with LED's.......except headlights.

Although it's basically a numbers matching original.....I think not taking advantage of new technology for better lighting (safety) could be a mistake.

Is there anyone utilizing LED's on their car(s)....Pros-Cons? Advice? Feedback?

As Always...Thanks!


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Great question! I too am interested. In my investigations I saw that the flashers need to be changed as the LED bulbs don't offer enough resistance. Also, someplace I saw that you should use red LED's in the taillights instead of white. Hope there is someone out there whose done this.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The only ones I would do are the GI lights in the dash, get the 12V super bright cool whites, they have a slight blue hue and you can actually see the heater controls as well as the other instruments at night and they work with the dimmer.
The '67 takes 7, 8 if you want to change out the glove box light.
I tried a few in other locations, don't waste your money.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I put a LED dome light in, much cooler and you can leave the door open for hours


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone using LED brake-light kits?


----------



## CBarrett (Nov 20, 2015)

I put Dakota Digital LED tail lights in my 65 goat. They are a board of LED's that stretch across the entire tail light. They are only offered for 65 - 68 though, and are not cheap. Daytime visibility of the brake lights are great, didn't have to change the flashers, not to hard to install. I put a Dakota Digital instrument cluster in also, as the original cluster just didn't light up very well. Extremely nice package, also, not cheap! Has many features, check out their site, <dakotadigital.com>. I also change my headlights over to HID. I found AUTOPAL 146 mm halogen head lamp units that except H4 bulbs, got those off E bay, and HIDeXtra bulbs that have an H4 mount. They are super bright, I went with the 55 watt power series. Still has the sealed beam look, you would never know they are HID's until you turn them on. Will post some pictures when I can, she's up on jack stands now changing axle seals and bearing, and rebuilding center carb. Hope this helps anyone, have not had any issues with any of this equipment and I have had them in for almost two years now.


----------



## CBarrett (Nov 20, 2015)

Also, hold on to any OEM parts you upgrade. If you still have the originals, you haven't lost any value.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Bump for an update....Who has installed LED interior lights and what do you think ? The standard bulbs get so crazy hot!!!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Guy B said:


> Anyone using LED brake-light kits?


I would be interested in this for safety's sake.


----------

